# Router über Browser nicht mehr erreichbar!



## cubeless (9. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Netgear RP614-Router, und ein DSL-Modem, mit denen ich die Verbindung zum Internet herstelle. Seit heute komme ich nun per IP-Eingabe (192.168.0.1) über den Browser nicht mehr auf das Router-Interface. Ins Internet komme ich aber ohne Probleme, ein ping auf den Router über die Kommandozeile stellt auch kein Problem dar!

Hat jemand einen Rat, an was das liegen könnte? 

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MasterJM (10. September 2007)

Was heißt denn genau "Seit heute komme ich nun per IP-Eingabe (192.168.0.1) über den Browser nicht mehr auf das Router-Interface."?

Kommt ein 404? Geht dein Login / PW nicht mehr?

Andere Browser versucht? 
Sichergestellt, das kein dummes Sicherheitstool / Personal Firewall dich blockiert?
Ist das die richtige IP? Gegenchecken mit "ipconfig /all" -> Gateway IP.
Was sagt das Handbuch dazu / Support Bereich der HP des Herstellers?


----------



## spikaner (10. September 2007)

Habe den selben router bei mir reichte meist Stecker raus (Strom auch) und 5 min warten, einmal bisher musste ich ihn komplet reseten. Seit einen Firmwareupdate (gibts leider nur in englisch) habe ich diese "maken" des routers nicht mehr.

mfg Spikaner


----------



## MeisterLampion (10. September 2007)

Hallo!

Neben der Uhr in Windows ist das Symbol für die aktuell Verbundene Netzwerkverbindung. Klicke da mit einem Doppelklick drauf. Es öffnes sich ein Fenster, dass den aktuellen Verbindungsstatus mit deinem Router anzeigt. In diesem Fenster kannst du zwischen Registerkarten schalten. Suche die Registerkarte, die ganz viele IP-Adressen anzeigt (Die heisst "erweitert" oder so). Unter Gateway (oder "verbunden mit") steht die IP-Adresse deines Routers...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------

